# DPI-Auflösung mittels Stapelverarbeitung ändern und Bild rezisen?



## daDom (28. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich lauter nicht-weiterhelfende Threads in der Suche fand, möchte ich mich nun doch an euch wenden.


Ich habe eine Reihe von Bildern, die jewals 400dpi haben.
Ich möchte die DPI-Höhe reduzieren und danach direkt die Bildgröße durch 4 teilen.

Bei mir gibts bei der Stapelverarbeitung nur 3 Vorgegebene Auswahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## otherside (28. April 2004)

insovern ich das verstanden habe[ich arbeite mit ps 7 und hab einfach ma geguckt wie ich da was dazubekomme] musst du einen neuen ordner bei den aktionen anlegen und da deine aktion:



> Ich möchte die DPI-Höhe reduzieren und danach direkt die Bildgröße durch 4 teilen.



anfertigen. wenn du jetzt in das stapelverarbeitungs-menü gehst. ist dort dein ordner mit der von die angelegten aktion.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

mfg

//edit: wenn es das is was du wolltest, so hab ich es gemacht:


----------



## daDom (28. April 2004)

Danke dir.

Wie kann ich aber rechnerisch eine Division durch 4 erreichen?

Breite/4 oder
Breite:4 geht nicht....


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von daDom _
> *Wie kann ich aber rechnerisch eine Division durch 4 erreichen?
> Breite/4 oder
> Breite:4 geht nicht.... *



Leider nur damit:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=141699

Gruß
Martin


----------

